# Florian mod



## Rubiksfreak (Jun 12, 2013)

If you guys were going to purchase a florian modded ss 5x5 in perfect condition what would you pay for it? This seems random but there is a reason behind it.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 12, 2013)

Depends on the quality of modding, I guess


----------



## Username (Jun 12, 2013)

If I did (which I won't), I would buy it from Florian himself.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 13, 2013)

(Good) modded cubes typically sell for around $10 more than their unmodded counterparts. I would pay, at maximum, $20 for a modded Shengshou 5x5. This includes lubing and _perfect_ tensions.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2013)

I would pay a max of 40$ and that would be only if Florian did it himself.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 13, 2013)

i'd probably pay 50 quid


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 13, 2013)

£100, twice.

Florian says he takes about 10 hours modding a 5x5. £10 per hour seems like a sensible amount of money to me. However I hate modding and I have a job.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 13, 2013)

Florian modding a 5x5 takes forever, even if you have a dremel. I would not expect to pay the same for a Florian modded 5x5 as I would for a 3x3 with a simple 48 point edge mod that takes about 15 minutes. I personally would not even think about selling one unless it was well over a $100, anything less just isn't worth the time.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 13, 2013)

A month or two ago Florian said he would sell some modded cubes, starting the 5x5x5 at ~$100 but I'm not sure how far he actually went with that.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Mod-by-Florian&p=841837&viewfull=1#post841837


----------



## windhero (Jun 13, 2013)

Well i spent like 6-7hours modding a ss 4x4 with a nail file and some 180 grit sand paper. I dont work for less than 12€ an hour but i'd imagine someone without a job and with a dremel could do it for less. Do it yourself. It just sucks but it makes you appreciate the mod and the cube that much more. For most its not a very efficient option but i'd still do it.


----------



## Florian (Jun 13, 2013)

I've sold quite a few cubes for well over 100$ during the last weeks. At the moment I am not taking any orders, because I am still busy with a 2-cubes order from switzerland.
You'll be notified through the other thread when I am ready again.
I'm still saying I am definetly working for a considerably low wage reason for me to still do it, is that I am still able to do something next to it. 
KhanAcademy/numberphile/SixtySymbols ftw!


----------

